# Caliber for after dark?



## ShaftedBowfishing (Feb 7, 2013)

From what i understand, after legal shooting hours only a rimmfire caliber may be used. With that being said, what do most of you use for night hunting? Does a .17 have enough knockdown power? Only caliber rifles i have right now are my .17 .22 and .223 AR. The last one would suely wake the neighbors if fired after dark, especially if i missed the first shot and got trigger happy with 30 rounds. :lol: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm new to hunting coyotes and fox but I have a 17hmr I was given as a gift so that is what I use. I am impressed with how devastating they are to **** sized animals and smaller. I have yet to have a shoot at anything bigger. I wouldn't ever risk using a 22lr. I have never seen the after effects of a 22mag or the new bmag. Go with head shots. They say eyes make great targets. Good luck!

:idea:Forgot to point out you can also use a shotgun at night! Just no slugs, sabots, or "buck" rounds.:sad:


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't want you to get hit, you can only use a 5 round mag in your AR ..


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

A shotgun with quality "T" shot, mind the wind, hunt at least on the edge of tighter cover. Setup so you get the right approach.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I have found that after dark, shotgun is king! Also, if you do go ahead with a rim fire, I would go with the head shot as well.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

IMO a shotgun is just going to be easier to use once it's dark. But don't forget buckshot because illegal at night.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I use .22mag with night vision scope and shotgun, I think the .17hmr will work, but the new .17wsm should work better


----------



## ShaftedBowfishing (Feb 7, 2013)

Goosecall1 said:


> Don't want you to get hit, you can only use a 5 round mag in your AR ..



This rule even applies for predator hunting? Wow. I didn't even think about that, figured it just didn't matter with the coyote population increasing like it is.


----------



## ShaftedBowfishing (Feb 7, 2013)

So, using a shotgun with what size shot? Also, does that mean you all do not hunt wide open fields at night?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

ShaftedBowfishing said:


> So, using a shotgun with what size shot? Also, does that mean you all do not hunt wide open fields at night?


"T" shot size or smaller. The "Dead Coyote" rounds are T shot size but are super expencive:yikes:. You'll want shot that is harder then lead. A some guys use watertowl rounds instead.

I cover the fields and more open areas with my hmr. My buddy covers the thick stuff with his shotgun using waterfowl BB rounds.

Always think "Can I kill a German Shepherd with this setup?". Not just kill but almost instant KO.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

ShaftedBowfishing said:


> From what i understand, after legal shooting hours only a rimmfire caliber may be used. With that being said, what do most of you use for night hunting? Does a .17 have enough knockdown power? Only caliber rifles i have right now are my .17 .22 and .223 AR. The last one would suely wake the neighbors if fired after dark, especially if i missed the first shot and got trigger happy with 30 rounds. :lol:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your .17 must be a hmr and not a bmag. I have heard people say use 20 grain bullets and not 17 grain for the hmr. I am using a 20 grain hollow rouund. I haven't seen them since this ammo panic but I have 3 boxes for my own use.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

12ga t shot except no substitute:coolgleam


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

I've shot coyotes from75-125 yards with both a .17 and a .22mag. Head or heart and they won't go far. Shotgun with open sights is sometimes easier at night, but me and my muddies usually roll with one .22mag and one 12 guage. Good luck!

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bluekona said:


> 12ga t shot except no substitute:coolgleam


What range are F rounds good out to? I have shot steel BBs but hang my head in shame as I admit I have never shot any BUCK rounds:16suspect so I don't have anything to gauge between.

Anyone use the $15 coyote pacific rounds? I think they were BB rounds. I seen them at a couple different local stores. I don't remember the brand.


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Copper15 said:


> What range are F rounds good out to? I have shot steel BBs but hang my head in shame as I admit I have never shot any BUCK rounds:16suspect so I don't have anything to gauge between.
> 
> Anyone use the $15 coyote pacific rounds? I think they were BB rounds. I seen them at a couple different local stores. I don't remember the brand.


I've used the dead coyote loads if thats what ya mean? They work great

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bugsnbrowtinesm said:


> I've used the dead coyote loads if thats what ya mean? They work great
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What I was talking about were these
http://www.winchester.com/PRODUCTS/...e/Xtended-Range-Hi-Density/Pages/SCXR123.aspx

It looks like it is a B shot size and is around $15/ box of 10. Hornady makes a similar round in a BB for a similar price. Has anyone used these? I can't make myself spend $4+ dollars per round just to have the slightly larger shot of the "dead coyote" rounds.:yikes:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

harder shot then lead?????? why?....if you can find lead bb or get some one to reload it for you ...sorry but lead is cheaper out patterns steel and can be used with much tighter chokes. ..and it wont destroy a gun...be careful shooting hard lettered shot through fixed choke guns and older invector type screw in chokes....a mode choke designed for lead becomes a full with harder shot a full choke can become a blown pattern or worse..

I'm definitely not knocking hevi shot...it does what its supposed to.....but once your passed b shot in size the difference isn't enough to matter compaired to lead .....had a co worker shooting steel through a antique gun and he was just too young to know some guns can't take it

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

walleyeman2006 said:


> harder shot then lead?????? why?....if you can find lead bb or get some one to reload it for you ...sorry but lead is cheaper out patterns steel and can be used with much tighter chokes. ..and it wont destroy a gun...be careful shooting hard lettered shot through fixed choke guns and older invector type screw in chokes....a mode choke designed for lead becomes a full with harder shot a full choke can become a blown pattern or worse..
> 
> I'm definitely not knocking hevi shot...it does what its supposed to.....but once your passed b shot in size the difference isn't enough to matter compaired to lead .....had a co worker shooting steel through a antique gun and he was just too young to know some guns can't take it
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There must be a good reason ALL rounds designed for coyote shooting are not lead... i have heard guys say lead can tend to mushroom againt bone rather than breaking through to new areas of the body. New gun berrels are designed to handle steel a lot better than the older ones. Guys should always know their guns. I have a 20 game that can't shoot heavier than lead rounds. A chat with a good gunsmith and a bit internet searching always recomended with older guns. I had to by a smooth bore barrel for my 12ga rifled barrel gun so I could goose/duck hunt. Still love the 20 for bunnies. Tighter chokes can also make worse patterns at different ranges. I recommend a few shots into cord board at the desired distance to see what pattern they like the best.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I shot coyotes at 35+ yards like nothing with dead coyote rounds. well worth the money. those little buggers are hard to come buy so why not spend a little more money. Little buggers as in coyotes


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bluekona said:


> I shot coyotes at 35+ yards like nothing with dead coyote rounds. well worth the money. those little buggers are hard to come buy so why not spend a little more money. Little buggers as in coyotes


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

bluekona said:


> I shot coyotes at 35+ yards like nothing with dead coyote rounds. well worth the money. those little buggers are hard to come buy so why not spend a little more money. Little buggers as in coyotes


I think you might be underestimating what that will do...number 4 hevi will blow through a goose at 50 yards...

the reason your hunting with hevi shot at all is because of none toxic rules for water foul...and certain areas are none toxic period ...

lead doesn't blow through it deforms like you stated but it spends its energy in the animal.....

the hard shot warning is just to maybe keep one rookies barrel together or keep some scratches out of it...

cylinder choke #2 hevi 42 yards 8 pellets in wood chuck....same shot with # 4 lead let a lot more blood out of the next one...same result 2 bucks for hevi shot...60 cents for lead ...


Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

walleyeman2006 said:


> I think you might be underestimating what that will do...number 4 hevi will blow through a goose at 50 yards...
> 
> the reason your hunting with hevi shot at all is because of none toxic rules for water foul...and certain areas are none toxic period ...
> 
> ...


 goose/coyote two different animals. but ya you are right I shot them farther that's were the + came in but most where in the 35 range


----------

